# New Member Here



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone
T-Bone here, I am a home haunter in Hatboro PA.
I am a member of SouthEastern Pennsylvania Home Haunters
http://www.sephh.com/
Looking forward to a very good year building new props rebuilding old ones.

T-Bone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, T-Bone! You'll find a lot of PA haunters on this board.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, T-Bone!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy this insane asylum we like to call haunt forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Looking forward to seeing pics of your props.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi T-Bone and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Are you part of the group that Grimghost belongs to? You're welcome to come play with our group anytime as well!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, T-Bone!


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I met Grim last week


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum T-bone!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, T-Bone!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy joining!

Welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

